# Is it possible to reverse PowerPivot Cube Formulas back to its orginal form



## Xceller (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone - I converted a PowerPivot report into the Cube Formulas format so I can cut/slice data, but the PowerPivot Field List / Drop zones are gone.  Is it possible to get the Field List window back?


----------



## JavierGuillen (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Xceller

Once you convert to cube formulas, there is no way to go back to a pivot table (and hence, the the field list). That is, unless you start a pivot table from zero again. Having said that, you *can* still use pivot table generated objects against cube formulas, like slicers and filters.

Javier Guillen
Senior BI Consultant
PowerPivot Blog: http://javierguillen.wordpress.com
Twitter: @javiguillen


----------



## Xceller (Aug 28, 2012)

JavierGuillen said:


> Hi Xceller
> 
> Once you convert to cube formulas, there is no way to go back to a pivot table (and hence, the the field list). That is, unless you start a pivot table from zero again. Having said that, you *can* still use pivot table generated objects against cube formulas, like slicers and filters.
> 
> ...



Javier - Thank you for your reply. It would have been nice if this is possible because if a field or something needs to be added or adjusted after the pivot table has been built.


----------



## JavierGuillen (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Xceller,

You can still manually use Cube functions to retrieve PowerPivot data after you have converted your pivot table into formulas.  In other words, converting to formulas is not the end point, you can still use functions like CUBERANKEDMEMBER and CUBEVALUE to continue from the point your left off and in that way add more data elements to your spreadsheet


Javier Guillen
Senior Consultant, Mariner
Email: javier.guillen@mariner-usa.com
PowerPivot Blog: http://javierguillen.wordpress.com
Twitter: @javiguillen


----------

